# I’m speechless



## M.C.Glass (Mar 27, 2021)

One of the grails out there, “restored”. Might get a little more for it if he cleans the overspray off the bottom. 








						Super rare Big Hit Beverages baseball player Coca Cola acl soda bottle restored  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super rare Big Hit Beverages baseball player Coca Cola acl soda bottle restored at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2021)

The Resto Quality looks extremely poor.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 28, 2021)

I saw this.  Great bottle, in general, but this one is a joke at that price.  Actually, I would never buy a restored ACL.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 28, 2021)

That seller, for lack of a better term, is an idiot. They massacred/botched their so called "restoration".  A complete embarrassment removing all integrity from the bottle and making it into a joke.  Probably can't even remove their handiwork so they have basically destroyed it.  I wouldn't even want it for a shelf filler.  It's so poorly done it looks comical and childish.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2021)

Very weak.


----------



## American (Mar 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That seller, for lack of a better term, is an idiot. They massacred/botched their so called "restoration".  A complete embarrassment removing all integrity from the bottle and making it into a joke.  Probably can't even remove their handiwork so they have basically destroyed it.  I wouldn't even want it for a shelf filler.  It's so poorly done it looks comical and childish.


But UncleBruce, I can't figure out if you like it or not, lol.  Could this be one of the items that an ebay seller just throws against the wall at a high price to see if it sticks?  Now that ebay doesn't charge a premium based on listing price, the site is overrun with garbage.


----------



## Palani (Mar 31, 2021)

Not on my shelf!


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

As a huge ACL bottle collector. I would rather it be worn and faded than that hack job


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 31, 2021)

American said:


> But UncleBruce, I can't figure out if you like it or not, lol.  Could this be one of the items that an ebay seller just throws against the wall at a high price to see if it sticks?  Now that ebay doesn't charge a premium based on listing price, the site is overrun with garbage.


Not being a feebay seller I was not aware that feebay had changed its fees for listing.  Good information to know, thanks.
"Like it or not"... not so much the bottle, but how it was humiliated by the seller.  Should have been left in its original state as it may now be permanently ruined.  This is all just my personal opinion.  The item has lost its integrity almost to the point of being a fantasy item now.  I try to improve the appearance of trays, signs and bottles by cleaning these, but that soda is a good example of a poor way to do that.  I have seen many attempts by folks to deceive/trick others into thinking something is better than it is.  Fortunately in the case of that soda they did such a poor job it is obvious what was done and I hope they are not rewarded from throwing it "against the wall at a high price to see if it sticks".  Below is a picture of a tray I improved with some simple cleaning techniques.  No painting. No trickery.  No deception.  Sometimes you just gotta know when to stop and that ebay seller as I said is a "good example" of what happens when we don't and go too far.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Not being a feebay seller I was not aware that feebay had changed its fees for listing.  Good information to know, thanks.
> "Like it or not"... not so much the bottle, but how it was humiliated by the seller.  Should have been left in its original state as it may now be permanently ruined.  This is all just my personal opinion.  The item has lost its integrity almost to the point of being a fantasy item now.  I try to improve the appearance of trays, signs and bottles by cleaning these, but that soda is a good example of a poor way to do that.  I have seen many attempts by folks to deceive/trick others into thinking something is better than it is.  Fortunately in the case of that soda they did such a poor job it is obvious what was done and I hope they are not rewarded from throwing it "against the wall at a high price to see if it sticks".  Below is a picture of a tray I improved with some simple cleaning techniques.  No painting. No trickery.  No deception.  Sometimes you just gotta know when to stop and that ebay seller as I said is a "good example" of what happens when we don't and go too far.
> View attachment 222454


Beautiful tray


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Not being a feebay seller I was not aware that feebay had changed its fees for listing.  Good information to know, thanks.
> "Like it or not"... not so much the bottle, but how it was humiliated by the seller.  Should have been left in its original state as it may now be permanently ruined.  This is all just my personal opinion.  The item has lost its integrity almost to the point of being a fantasy item now.  I try to improve the appearance of trays, signs and bottles by cleaning these, but that soda is a good example of a poor way to do that.  I have seen many attempts by folks to deceive/trick others into thinking something is better than it is.  Fortunately in the case of that soda they did such a poor job it is obvious what was done and I hope they are not rewarded from throwing it "against the wall at a high price to see if it sticks".  Below is a picture of a tray I improved with some simple cleaning techniques.  No painting. No trickery.  No deception.  Sometimes you just gotta know when to stop and that ebay seller as I said is a "good example" of what happens when we don't and go too far.
> View attachment 222454


I do that with coins too. If one doesn't have lot of value to begin with, it can't hurt to just make it look better. But there is always those out there that have a fit anytime someone touches a coin, even if they are dug. (And I have done both) A dug coin always has environmental damage, so it already has a strike against it, and one has to at least get the dirt off. And that is cleaning, no matter how mild. That tray looks way better, IMO.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2021)

Heres a Beer can I cleaned.


----------



## embe (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow, I wouldn't even recognize it as the same can! Is lemon juice the way to go?


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Heres a Beer can I cleaned.


What a great job of restoring an over paint.  Like discovering a Michelangelo under a layer of house paint.


----------



## splante15 (Apr 1, 2021)

I agree i would rather have it be faded then botched like that the " min contents..."was definatley added also


----------



## brent little (Apr 1, 2021)

Some people REALLY have no business trying to "restore" stuff. What a joke that bottle is. Probably the last post he or she will; leave here. lol


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> What a great job of restoring an over paint.  Like discovering a Michelangelo under a layer of house paint.



It had some big nasty dents I had to remove also.


----------



## M.C.Glass (May 30, 2021)

MCglass said:


> One of the grails out there, “restored”. Might get a little more for it if he cleans the overspray off the bottom.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-rare...55-0&campid=5337590781&customid=&toolid=10001


Some one made a $99 bid for this one.


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2021)

Here it is now.

Super rare Big Hit Beverages baseball player Coca Cola acl soda bottle restored | eBay


----------



## UncleBruce (May 31, 2021)

MCglass said:


> Some one made a $99 bid for this one.


I always have to question the legitimacy of such a bid.  It's been floating around on feebay for sometime.  I suspect shill bidding.  I may be wrong, but it is unwise to put very much money into such an obvious paint over.  In my own thinking this is a fake now.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 3, 2021)

Just looking at stuff and saw this. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That seller, for lack of a better term, is an idiot. They massacred/botched their so called "restoration".  A complete embarrassment removing all integrity from the bottle and making it into a joke.  Probably can't even remove their handiwork so they have basically destroyed it.  I wouldn't even want it for a shelf filler.  It's so poorly done it looks comical and childish.


Next time he wants to paint acl's, maybe he should go fishing instead.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Just looking at stuff and saw this. Absolutely stupid.View attachment 226080


That's ridiculous. Obviously not a reputable dealer. Lol! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> As a huge ACL bottle collector. I would rather it be worn and faded than that hack job


You like acl's? I had no idea. I assumed you like it all. I determined that by your items in your Ebay store. Seller name timelypicken if anyone is interested. I will post a bunch that I have in storage. I haven't looked at them in some time. I also need to look at them and see if anymore seals leaked. Moldy soda...yummy! Ttyl
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You like acl's? I had no idea. I assumed you like it all. I determined that by your items in your Ebay store. Seller name timelypicken if anyone is interested. I will post a bunch that I have in storage. I haven't looked at them in some time. I also need to look at them and see if anymore seals leaked. Moldy soda...yummy! Ttyl
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes ACL bottle are my number is #1 collectible category of bottles. Then it would go to locals


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Just looking at stuff and saw this. Absolutely stupid.View attachment 226080


I think he meant MINT Condition..... Until it sat in a creak for a month then got buried in the dirt.


----------

